# Led lights on a Hobie Pro Angler 14



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I finally installed the lights...and I love them. Check it out


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

I dig it man super bright

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

You ain't kidding...thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

That's sweet man! I've thought about it many times. If I decide to hold onto a kayak instead of trade it for a new one every year, I might do the same. I do a lot of summer night fishing out of the yak so it would be a nice option. The black light strip on each side of the boat would be nice. I got a sweet black light but to have it all on switches at my fingertips and never have to mess with wires at night would be perfect. One of my old man's bass boats had the led strips in the rub rails and the convenience of it was awesome. Been thinking about LEDs ever since.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice, I like the nighttime red and green bow lights. The interior lighting look to be very functional. Thanks for the post.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to put it on water. The wildcat light kit came with toggle switches but I wanted something a little more professional looking. I'd be curious too see how the black light would work out on the water. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

The interior lights are just awesome. I'm happy how they turned out. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thats freakin awesome! Great job 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey, thanks man!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

If anyone is interested I got the led kit from poutdoors.com. Talk to Greg. He is the man! Will get you setup with whatever you need. The panel switch was purchased from jmsonline.net. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Tell Greg, Bob from Cleveland sent you. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> Thanks guys! I can't wait to put it on water. The wildcat light kit came with toggle switches but I wanted something a little more professional looking. I'd be curious too see how the black light would work out on the water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The uv LEDs worked perfect on the ranger bass boat. It'd work just as good on the yak I'm guessing. I'd like one strip on each side toward the bow, that are on their own independent switches. Also having running lights as well as the interior lights when tying and what not would be the ticket.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

All those lights I put on are all independent...except for the nav lights. When I hit that switch the red and green come on as well as the 2 blue ones in the back. Anyone sell those black lights as a kit? If I would have pieced this together I would have been a nightmare. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> All those lights I put on are all independent...except for the nav lights. When I hit that switch the red and green come on as well as the 2 blue ones in the back. Anyone sell those black lights as a kit? If I would have pieced this together I would have been a nightmare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


So far I've not seen them as a kit. Was thinking about calling one of the companies that make the waterproof led kayak kits and having a kit customized to where the front lights are uv's. I'm sure piecing it all together would be cake for an electrician which I am not. Getting a kit and subbing some lights might be the way to go however, gotta find out if these companies that produce the kayak lights, carry the uv's and then how much their gonna beat me up on the switching them out.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That really looks sweet! Very nice.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks all eyes...hey yakkin4bass I found on ledaccentcity.com a 16 foot roll of black leds for $145.00 which is expensive just for those lights. My whole kit ran 250. But if you had the switches already, I actually have an extra of the panel switch I used. You could make it work. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> Thanks all eyes...hey yakkin4bass I found on ledaccentcity.com a 16 foot roll of black leds for $145.00 which is expensive just for those lights. My whole kit ran 250. But if you had the switches already, I actually have an extra of the panel switch I used. You could make it work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'll check it out. I just need them to be waterproof. Was looking at the supernova light kits, wondering if they would sub the front lights for some black LEDs, provided they have them or could get some. The kits are cool since it takes out some of the thinking part of wiring it up plus has the installation instructions.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, the wiring is a pain in the butt, but once you figure out what goes where it's a breeze to do. I soldiered all of my connections and doing that took forever. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Those led I was telling you about are waterproof 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

So tell me more about this kit. Did the LED's come strung together or did you have to connect each one to the conductor?

Did you have to solder them? Would a mechanical connection have done the job?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

They do not come strung together. Like the nav lights came as a red 4" led light and the green as a 4" led light. The kit comes with 3 toggle switches. A 10 amp fuse that you can wire in. I only soldered the connections just to be on the safe side. But yes a mechanical connection would work as well. Just heat shrink over the connections. I think since my yak will probably never see salt water that the connections should be ok. The kit comes with a wiring schematic. And once you break it down what goes where, it's a piece of cake to wire up.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Only thing that is bugging me about my setup is the switch panel I put in. It looks like the buttons on the switch panel should light up when turned on. But they don't. I'm not sure if they are supposed to light up or not. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I fixed the panel...I didn't run a negative wire back to the battery from the panel. It works!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks awesome


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks stex

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

This is awesome! I am considering doin the same on mine. How do you like the seadek? I'm thinkin that might be my first upgrade to help me with standing up.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks! I love the seadek. Makes crawling around the yak a lot more comfortable plus it looks really good.


----------

